# giving birth alone?



## Unicus

Just wondering if anyone gave birth alone or if you are planning to? Does anyone have any experiance of this? what was it like? My OH and I are going through a bit of a rough patch at the moment and if we don't sort things out I'm not sure what will happen with the birth. I really don't want my mum in there with me plus she will probably be the one who looks after my DD when I go into labour and I only have 3 other close friends that I would feel comfortable asking and one of them is really unreliable, one is also pregnant and only 2 weeks ahead of me the other has 3 children of her own to look after so i'm starting to think that giving birth alone may be my only option :cry:


----------



## purpledahlia

I would mention to your friends anyway, im sure they would try their best to be there for you. hope something gets sorted for you, i had my mum with me and it was fine, tbh she didnt do much haha, x


----------



## tld223

have u thought about finding a doula? I had one with my last delivery and it was a great experience.


----------



## Unicus

purpledahlia said:


> I would mention to your friends anyway, im sure they would try their best to be there for you. hope something gets sorted for you, i had my mum with me and it was fine, tbh she didnt do much haha, x

I've mentioned it to one of my friends and she said she'd come with me. I then asked her about work and would she be able to get away etc to which she answered 'i can just book it off' lol. I'm glad someone knows the exact day my baby will be born lol :D

i will mention it to all of them and see what they say but i think it might be best if i plan to go it alone. that way if it does happen that way i wont be totally scared out my mind (like i am at the moment lol) and i would have mentally prepared for it x


----------



## Unicus

tld223 said:


> have u thought about finding a doula? I had one with my last delivery and it was a great experience.

I did think about it but i was told they were very expensive so i wouldn't be able to afford one :( x


----------



## tiggerlix

i did give birth to my 2nd son alone and although was scary the staff were fantastic as they knew i was alone.to be honest after that experience id always wanted to give birth alone but i have my mum so thats ok.Maybe have a talk with your midwife and see what she says.
xxx


----------



## Linz88

Maybe your close friend who has 3 children could look after your DD so your mom could be with you x im sure she wouldnt mind xx


----------



## silver_penny

I gave birth with no one I knew in the delivery room, albeit no by choice. They refused to let my DH in the delivery room for whatever reason. I think it would have been so much less stressful to have someone that I at least knew in the delivery room, iykwim. I know here in the US some doulas will provide their services at a discounted rate, if not for free, if you are on a strict budget. I hope everything works out for you! :hugs:


----------

